# my budding collection



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

so i wanted to know how many cigars i had so i emptied out the ol' treasure dome  its offical, im over 100 sticks:clap2:eace: and i dont know what they were thinkin when they said that that thing could hold 300 sticks. it took about an hour of tetris to put them back in there and make it look decent









































sorry about the pic quality, i refuse to buy a camera when i already have one on my phone(plus that means less trips to th ecigar shop!!!)


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Nice stash man!


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

yea all that came after i joined here and i havent even hit the 90 day mark yet. but look out when i do, somebody is gettin blown to sh*t


----------



## Mhouser7 (Aug 13, 2010)

perry7762 said:


> somebody is gettin blown to sh*t


LMAO!!!!! :rotfl::behindsofa:


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

Mhouser7 said:


> LMAO!!!!! :rotfl::behindsofa:


 hey i got your address, watch what you say big man!!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

A bit OT and may be a dumb question but, those sticks in the coffin holder and the one Fuentes in black holder....are they available online? I see them posted a lot but in my noob google searches can't find them to purchase?

Nice stash by the way!!!!


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> A bit OT and may be a dumb question but, those sticks in the coffin holder and the one Fuentes in black holder....are they available online? I see them posted a lot but in my noob google searches can't find them to purchase?
> 
> Nice stash by the way!!!!


i havent seen the coffins online but the chatau might be had online


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

Damn! Looks like 100 AWESOME smokes.


----------



## AxemansHell (Feb 20, 2010)

WOW!!!:smoke:


----------



## Stoke and Smoke (Oct 1, 2010)

Very nice selection....I feel I am heading the same way!

Would love to have a God of Fire in my collection as I have never had one before and hear good things! 

Just need to find a reason to splurge for one


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

AF Meca 
Nice stash


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

jeepthing said:


> AF Meca
> Nice stash


HAHA LOL, no your worthey, i would like shnuckins to pull out all his fuentes and post up some pics!!!!!


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Great pictures! That bottom row is amazing!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm trying to get my Fuente stash like that.


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

GREAT stash...my mouth started watering when i saw the row of DECADES...throw a few DPG's in there and send me to heaven... VERY NICE

rb


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

OMG that is the real deal. Good for you, that is some sweet stash


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Good collection, with where you are starting I can't wait to see where you end up!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

11 Days before the 90 day mark eh? Maybe we should "Blow you to shit" and make you buy a bigger humi. LMAO. :biglaugh::mischief:

Nice collection BTW.


----------

